
Microsoft Whiteboard - pizza
https://blogs.office.com/en-us/2017/12/05/microsoft-whiteboard-preview-the-freeform-canvas-for-creative-collaboration/?eu=true
======
taylodl
"It’s designed for teams that need to ideate, iterate, and work together both
in person and remotely, and across multiple devices." _So long as all those
devices are running Windows 10._

I'm sorry - in this day and age any software billing itself as a collaboration
tool had better be able to run on Windows, Mac OS, Linux, Android and iOS.
Those are the platforms people use, those are the people with whom I need to
collaborate.

